# Jewel Cichlid Fry Questions



## jarred.davis160 (Jan 30, 2015)

I recently got a couple of jewel cichlids from a friend. Within 2 weeks of having them I had hundreds of fry in my tank and 2 very protective parents. As I have multiple catfish as well as other cichlids in the tank, I decided it best to move the fry to a 10 gal tank that I have set up. My problem now is, it doesnt seem like the fry are eating. I was told by a local breeder to crush up shrimp pellets and drop that in for them to eat, but it just sits on the bottom and begins to muck up the tank. Any suggestions to other possible foods I could use or anything would be helpful... As this is the first breeding of any fish I have had!

Thanks in advance


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Baby brine shrimp is often a good choice - many of the commercial fish food brands also have fry foods too.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

hikari makes a food called "first bites" its a fine powder. i use it on all newborn fry. i have been very pleased. sometimes by crushing regular food it can still be to big for fry. i feed the hikari until they are big enough to eat NLS grow food which is a step up from powder, but still much smaller than a small pellet. i realize these foods can be pricey, but a little goes a long way


----------

